# [emerge] problème glib et AMD64

## Fenril

Bonjour à tous,

Actuellement, je tente sur un de mes plus gros poste, en amd64. Pour bénéficier du système de fichier ext4 dès l'install de gentoo, j'utilise le livecd SystemRescueCD. Tout va bien à l'install, jusqu'à l'étape où je dois installer syslog-ng. Il a en dépendance bien sûr glib, mais pour ce dernier sa compilation échoue. Voici le log (vers la fin) :

```
/usr/bin: file not recognized: Is a directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libmoduletestplugin_a.la] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/libmoduletestplugin_b.o   -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/gmodule/.libs -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/glib/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/glib/.libs ../gmodule/.libs/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/bin /usr/sbin /bin /sbin -ldl /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so ../glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so  -march=athlon64 -Wl,--export-dynamic -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libmoduletestplugin_b.so -o .libs/libmoduletestplugin_b.so

/usr/bin: file not recognized: Is a directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libmoduletestplugin_b.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/tests'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4/tests'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/work/glib-2.18.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2846:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "make failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   make failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m
```

Voici ci-dessous mon make.conf si besoin :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="fr"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USE="xfce gtk -gnome -kde -qt -qt3 -qt4 \

dbus hal xcomposite startup-notification \

3dnow mmx sse sse2 \

X opengl xv \

a52 alsa dts jack openal -esd -arts \

cd cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cddb dvd dvdr \

cups pdf \

nls \

gif jpeg jpeg2k png raw svg tiff \

flac mad mp3 musepack ogg vorbis \

ffmpeg mpeg quicktime theora win32codecs x264 xvid"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Voici ce que me retourne un emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29.04-std121-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29.04-std121-amd64-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Jun 2009 18:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cd cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jack jpeg jpeg2k mad midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python quicktime raw readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff unicode vorbis x264 xcomposite xfce xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

J'ai tenté de bidouiller les USE, j'ai installé glibc auparavant rien n'y fait, je n'arrive pas à régler mon problème. Une idée sur ce problème ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

ce bug pourrait correspondre à ton problème. Le raporteur du bug n'a pas donné plus d'infos donc je ne suis pas certain. Si ça correspond effectivement à ton bug ça serait cool de mettre les erreurs de compil et de passer le bug en "Reopen"  :Wink: 

Cordialement,

----------

## truc

Tu rebootes sur ton installation toute fraiche, et continue l'installation en direct live, et ça devrait marcher, on est plusieurs à avoir eu ce problème!

----------

## Fenril

Bonjour,

Bon bin déjà ce n'est pas de ma faute alors.

truc >> et après avoir installé le système complet, glib veut bien compiler par la suite ? syslog-ng n'est pas essentiel, mais tout de même.

kernelsensei >> merci pour le lien, par contre je ne vois pas trop comment ça marche. J'ai juste à cocher reopen, je poste mes logs et c'est tout ?

En tout cas merci de vos réponses.

----------

## truc

J'prends le paris oui! J'avais tout un tas de problème similaire, (/usr/bin pas reconnu j'sais plus quoi...), et une fois rebooté, les compiles passaient bien.

----------

## kernelsensei

@Fenril : Tu expliques le problème dans le champ prévu à cet effet, tu colles les erreurs de compil, tu coches reopen et tu commit  :Wink: 

Cela dit je ne suis pas certain que c'est le même bug vu que ça ne parle pas de /usr/bin: file not recognized

----------

## mrpouet

@Fenril: et poste ici une fois que c'est fait, je l'assignerai à gnome@gentoo.org, pour qu'on y jette un oeuil (enfin si un autre dev passe par là avant il peut aussi l'assigner lui même çà serait sympas)  :Smile: 

----------

## Fenril

C'est plaisant d'être aux petits soins avec un tel problème merci à vous !

Cependant, j'ai une question : si je ne suis pas le premier à qui ça arrive, pourquoi un rapport n'a pas été posté ou le bug concerné réouvert sur gentoo bugs ?

kernelsensei >> que me conseilles-tu ? Je réouvre le rapport de bug ou j'en crée un nouveau ? Je demande avant de faire une bêtise.

truc >> le problème c'est que j'ai déjà rebooté, ça n'a rien changé. Je te fait confiance, je vais poursuivre, j'espère que je n'aurai pas une gentoo bancale  :Razz: 

----------

## mrpouet

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kernelsensei >> que me conseilles-tu ? Je réouvre le rapport de bug ou j'en crée un nouveau ? Je demande avant de faire une bêtise.
> 
> 

 

vue que ce n'est pas le même bug, re-ouvre en un   :Smile: 

----------

## Fenril

Rapport crée ici : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275983

A+

Edit : au passage, je viens de me rendre compte de quelque chose, je ne sais pas si c'est normal mais une fois la compilation du noyau terminé, le bzImage existe dans le dossier arch/x86/boot/ mais pas dans le arch/x86_64/boot/ (en fait si, mais la commande ls me retourne une taille de fichier de 0) . Est-ce normal, vais-je quand même avoir un noyau compilé en x86_64 ? Désolé je viens tout juste de me rendre compte, je ne veux pas créer de nouveau topic pour.

Edit2 : oups, bon bin le rapport de bug est marqué comme dupliqué  :Confused:  Mais il n'est pas très simple de l'utiliser aussi...

----------

## Fenril

Je suspectais SysResCD, ça a bien l'air d'être le cas... Pourtant, j'effectue bien la commande env-update lorsque je chroote...

Et bien sûr, le rapport a été marqué comme résolu, pas de support pour SysResCD, ce qui est normal... Enfin bref, je vais poursuivre l'install comme truc me l'a conseillé, je ne met pas "résolu" en titre de topic car ce serait mentir.

----------

